# Otostigmus scabricauda



## Balkastalkman (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any pics/ or keep this species? I very interested in this pede there is very little information on it.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you have a source for these?


----------



## Balkastalkman (Sep 7, 2010)

A source??? http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Otostigmus+scabricauda   .....

Apparently they have one of potent venoms out of all pedes


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 7, 2010)

'Source' meaning: a vendor or collector of specimens.  Sure you didn't mean Parotostigmus scabricauda?

http://www.myriapoden.de/galerie/displayimage.php?album=71&pos=0


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

you are both right.

Parotostigmus is the subgenus and Otostigmus the genus.
Following naming would be correct:

_Otostigmus (Parotostigmus) scabricauda_.

I wouldn't trust Bücherl's examinations too much. He has left a big pile of taxonomic mess for all following generations.

scabricauda-Pedelings are very very docile, often simulating death - and they stay quite small except in Costa Rica.
But I suppose the centipedes that are recently identified as P. scabricauda in Costa Rica may be another species in the end.

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Turgut.  Is www.myriapoden.de a leftover relic of Bucherl...I thought he passed in 1985:?


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 7, 2010)

No. 

I only referred to the google links when Bücherl talks about venom of scabricauda.

I don't believe it. I trust the bite reports over here much more, to be honest.
So I think if someone has evidence in personal experience it's way more useful.

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## Balkastalkman (Sep 7, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> No.
> 
> I only referred to the google links when Bücherl talks about venom of scabricauda.
> 
> ...


so the LD 50 on them isnt true, they arent more venomous than any other pede its same size. How big do they get by the way?


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

there are some Otostigmus who seem to have a quite intense venom effect compared to their size, but what I heard is that the venom effect only lasts short time (maybe 1-2 hours) and then completely fades away. I still suppose a subspinipes-bite is more intense and lasting way longer.

LD50 is one thing, but effects on human body is the other thing.
And still the amount of injected venom is a very important factor. Considering the size it is probable that small pedes may inject less venom than giants (like alternans or subspinipes).

The O.(P.) scabricauda in hobby are way smaller than O. (P.) rex, their BL rarely exceeds 7cm.

Cheers
Turgut


----------

